# What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

I have seen a 11sec rabbit (8v turbo) out there, and it definately had some work done to it, but mainly weight shaving. I know there HAS to be faster dubs out there, and I'm just wondering if anyone has links, breakdowns, how-to's, movies, or stats on some blazing 8v turbo veedubs. I'm curious because I'm interested in the simplicity and will possibly go this route in the near future.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Sciroccist)*

Quickest VW 8v ran 8s IIRC back in the late 80's?







but it wasn't in a vw.
I think the quickest 8v in a VW ran mid 10s


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (skillton)*

dippin!


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Sciroccist)*

Top 10 8v F/I FWD VW 1/4 mile list
1. 9.94 @ 139.21mph, Everson Camargo, 1993 VW Gol, Turbocharged 2.0l 8v - Built Motor/Race Car - Brazil - Info ATS Rocco
2. 10.69 @ 138.50 MPH, Joel Brown, 1994 Corrado, Turbo 2.0l 8v - Built Motor
3. 10.76 @ 128.8X MPH, Allen McDonough, 1982 Rabbit, Turbo 1.8l 8v - Built Motor/Street Car - USA
4. 11.01 @ 125.59mph, Zach Visconti, 1983 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 1.8l 8v - Stock Block
5. 11.47 @ 117.74 MPH, Gary Miyasato, 1981 Rabbit, Turbo 1.7l w/2.0 Crossflow Head - Built Motor - Sonic Motorsports
6. 11.54 @ 117.XXmph, James Burlew, 1984 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 2.0l 8v - Built Motor
7. 11.60 @ 123 MPH, Joe 2.0T, 1996 Golf, 2.0l 8v - (1.87 60ft) - Built Motor
8. 11.64 @ 119.3Xmph, Eddie Seabold, 1996 Jetta, Turbo 2.0l 8v (17psi) - Built Motor
9. 11.81 @ 119 MPH, SpeedTek, 1978 Rabbit GTI, Turbo 1.8l 8v - Built Motor
10. 11.95 @ 122.47 MPH, Dave Krieger, 1986 Golf, Turbo 1.8L Cross Flow (18psi+70shot) - Built Motor


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (SSj4G60)*

dang!
how about we narrow down the list to mk3 4 door 8v's with stock heads and stock blocks(with black paint)!!


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (SSj4G60)*

Awesome! What type of horsepower numbers are accomplished with these setups? The engines are obviously strengthened with every internal modification imaginable, but how reliable is the 8v turbo setup? Better than the 16v I'm hoping, but less parts means less things to break right? 
Anyone know what the dirtiest, largest, most boost-happy turbo is that has ever made it's way onto a veedub (4 cyli) engine?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Sciroccist)*

The less reliable 16v is a myth


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_The less reliable 16v is a myth

nah thats not true, they like to get problems with timing belts and blowing oil, not to mention blowing distributor seals in the head etc. Finicky is the word for 16v`s.
i like the last motor! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








10. 11.95 @ 122.47 MPH, Dave Krieger, 1986 Golf, Turbo 1.8L Cross Flow (18psi+70shot) - Built Motor


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

search posts by Purple-Pill to see Joels setup.... its been talked about a lot.
p.s. Timmy, my old street car should still be on there....11.74 beyotch!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (lugnuts)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1005698


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (purple-pill)*

DAOMN dude! that is smearious!








Now thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Sciroccist)*


_Quote »_8. 11.64 @ 119.3Xmph, Eddie Seabold, 1996 Jetta, Turbo 2.0l 8v (17psi) - Built Motor 

not bad for a 2450lb pig


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
not bad for a 2450lb pig









He was using a 54 Trim I believe.Would be interesting to hear what Turbochargers these guys used when they ran these times.


----------



## BlackMamba (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_dang!
how about we narrow down the list to mk3 4 door 8v's with stock heads and stock blocks(with black paint)!!









Hey! I have one of those!!!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
He was using a 54 Trim I believe.Would be interesting to hear what Turbochargers these guys used when they ran these times.

i believe he was...i think it was a off the shelf turbonetics....54 trim .63 a/r...


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
He was using a 54 Trim I believe.Would be interesting to hear what Turbochargers these guys used when they ran these times.

Why so everyone can say it's too big and it'll never work?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Why so everyone can say it's too big and it'll never work?

it would'nt be the vortex if someone did'nt








i frequent quite abbit of different forums, and this place has the most internet tech's i have seen!!!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
it would'nt be the vortex if someone did'nt








i frequent quite abbit of different forums, and this place has the most internet tech's i have seen!!!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm gonna guess that #1 on the list was also running Alcohol on a blow through carb setup. Thats the way they roll in brazil!
Ya the whore tex is full of peole with "experience"


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Alcohol and carbs sounds dangerous! yummy...
Did those Callaway cars ever pull crazy numbers back in the day, or where they just 'customer kits' status?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

Though it is the bastard child of VWOA they are all about them down south.
It must be great not worrying about an intercooler while running high compression and boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Seeing these god damn brazilians is what started it all








Wonder where I can get that Carb cover,Ive got a couple of those Carb's sitting @ home collecting dust.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the fastest 8V VW is aircooled people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: What is the most powerful/quickest/fastest 8v turbo out there? Yes VW (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_i believe he was...
 
and Of Course *YOU* would know.....


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://coxxturbo.com.ar/
Here they sell hats for Idf's.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

More pics


----------



## manolo1492 (Jun 27, 2003)

my 8v is pretty quick with 251 whp / 289 ft lb, never been on the track so no 1/4 times. Here is some info on the setup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1831806


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (manolo1492)*

awww, Schmidts are so hot. How much did that set set you back? 16's right? Did you build the turbo setup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

This friday an 8v pick up ran 10.25 in the quarter.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (CarlitosVW)*

im behind the purple pill but my car is much different all glass street driven no wheely bars ..running a 60-1 hifi stage 5 hotside  making around 400 whp .i ran lower boost with nos to get th e car in the 10,s [email protected]
a vid i have a few vids its hard to make out my camera suxs ass i ran 11.09 and an 11.08 back to back im pretty sure this is the .09
http://videos.streetfire.net/P...AD619


_Modified by 81 vw pickup at 5:10 AM 5-31-2005_


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

can i have the specs of your engine?
aiming for 300 on my pg based corrado g60...
thx!!!


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (The Green)*

pg bottom end 84.5mm ross pistons ,pauter rods ,95.5mm offset ground crank.
ported head flowing around 200cfm stock diameter valves .volvo lifters (solid)bsi racing valve springs.inkandel valves.custom cam (but ran a 260/268 techtinics cam till i got the solid lifters..
and a 60-1 hifi stage 5 hotside .63 ar ,atp ported turbo manifold dealta gate ,hks bov,sds engine management 83lb per hour injectors 
at around 28 lbs of boost ,.with a front mount


----------

